# Canon to Launch Two Flexible Cine Zooms in April



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2022)

> A reliable source indicates Canon will launch two very bright Cinema EOS lenses, featuring a T stop of 2.0. The wider lens will start from between 14 and 20mm and top out somewhere between 40 and 60mm. The longer lens will start between 30 and 45mm and extend to 80 to 90mm.
> The lenses are natively designed for the Super 35 sensor size, but will be able to use an enlarging converter mounted to the camera end of the lens that will convert it to a full frame T2.8 zoom.
> The lenses appear to be replacements for the existing CN 15.5-47mm and CN 30-105mm lenses, which are similar but unable to cover a full frame sensor
> The lenses will reportedly come in both EF and PL mounts.



Continue reading...


----------



## mxwphoto (Mar 9, 2022)

Interesting, no mention of RF mount.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 9, 2022)

mxwphoto said:


> Interesting, no mention of RF mount.


An equivalent RF mount lens would be a different design than PL and EF.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 9, 2022)

So are they going to introduce an RF-mount C50 and/or C90 at the same time?


----------



## Driftwood Project (Mar 9, 2022)

That actually makes a lot of sense and is good for C300iii owners like myself. EF and PL covers s35 sensors and cameras on the market + RF full frame sensors via the EF to RF booster or a new more cine friendly version if that’s the plan. Very interested to see what’s coming.


----------



## BroderLund (Mar 9, 2022)

April, so released at the NAB expo.


----------



## Niko Todd (Mar 9, 2022)

Are these going to be flexible enough to fit in my wallet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2022)

Niko Todd said:


> Are these going to be flexible enough to fit in my wallet?


Niko, I'm sure after purchasing one, there will be plenty of room.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 10, 2022)

If these are RF mount then they still will have 30 lenses to go


----------



## Cardinal Allen (Mar 10, 2022)

With those focal length ranges, these are either S35 lenses or with an interchangeable rear group like the Angenieux Type EZ.

The EZ has the following focal lengths:
EZ-2: 15-40 T2 (Super35) _or_ 22-60 T3 (Full-Frame)
EZ-1: 30-80 T2 (Super35) _or_ 45-135 T3 (Full-Frame)

It would make sense to go for this sort of approach given Canon's strategy continues to straddle S35 and FF. We've already seen similar examples with e.g. the CN10x25, which is a 25-250mm S35 lens with an integrated 1.5x extender that provides coverage for FF. The integrated extender makes sense for a large 10x zoom, but for more conventional 3x cine-zooms, I think it makes sense to keep separate to minimise weight.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 10, 2022)

They mentioned a converter, basically a 1.4x teleconverter. They might make two: for an EF lens and a FF EF body such as the C500 and for an S35 EF lens and a FF R mount body like the R5C and whatever else they might introduce.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> If these are RF mount then they still will have 30 lenses to go


The 32 lenses claim was made on a Canon powerpoint page that featured, solely, RF mount cameras and lenses. But this doesn't mean that they wouldn't count EF cine lenses, etc. for that 32 total. I would doubt they'd have such a cadence that they'd be launching lenses *more* than every 45 days for 4 years straight. Heck, to get to 32, they might  count a PL and EF version as two lenses. This story on the two rumored zooms could represent as many as 4 of the 32. Maybe this sort of thing explains the crazy-large number of planned lenses.


----------



## 2Cents (Mar 13, 2022)

mxwphoto said:


> I'm pretty sure that Canon already announced that they aren't creating new EF lenses


----------



## Jack_NVSN (Mar 27, 2022)

It's much more likely these lenses would be RF mount with an optional "reverse speed booster" to bring them to full frame on EF. The patents are already filed for RF lenses that match this description and the optics in a mount such as this would offset the difference in flange distance from my understanding.


----------



## grantmasterflash (Jun 10, 2022)

How well would these work with adapter on EF-M? The Super35 is bigger than the APSC sensor in an M6II.


----------

